# So, say a rookie wanted to take a stab at an OOS elk hunt.



## Walleyed Ty (Apr 24, 2000)

There has to be about a billion things to consider that someone like me has no idea of knowing about until they happen, but lets just say that I'm going to start putting in for lotterys like this. If I were to hit.... where would I start in terms of preparing for something like this? how could I prepare for something like this and make sure that I'm not just pissing away time, money and effort? how does one who has no other way of gaining actual experience in something like this actually sack up and get it done?

I want to do this. I have no idea how to do it though. But, I want to do this, dammit. Tony, Scott, et al, I'm looking at you guys. I realize this is a marathon, not a sprint. How would a rook even get started in thinking about doing something like this, from scratch.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Good question. I have been wanting to do it for several years. Seems daunting, I get overwhelmed looking at all the info out there trying to pick a productive area and state. I have spent hours trying to figure out some of the regulations that each elk state has.Life is getting shorter along with new aches and pains as each year passes and I wonder if I will ever get the nerve to just go do it. I plan on going next year and hopefully next year just doesn't become another next year.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Walleyed Ty said:


> There has to be about a billion things to consider that someone like me has no idea of knowing about until they happen, but lets just say that I'm going to start putting in for lotterys like this. If I were to hit.... where would I start in terms of preparing for something like this? how could I prepare for something like this and make sure that I'm not just pissing away time, money and effort? how does one who has no other way of gaining actual experience in something like this actually sack up and get it done?
> 
> I want to do this. I have no idea how to do it though. But, I want to do this, dammit. Tony, Scott, et al, I'm looking at you guys. I realize this is a marathon, not a sprint. How would a rook even get started in thinking about doing something like this, from scratch.


Most of the western states post stats on number of hunters and success rates in each of their units.
Don't wait to draw a premium tag, find a state with good elk numbers and OTC tags available. I'm assuming you're wanting to archery hunt in which case a multitude of options are available to you.
You don't have to spend a fortune on clothes and gear. Most of mine is second hand purchased on EBay or classified forums on other sites.
MSF is a great source of info on hunting in Michigan. If you want to get equally good info on western states hunting I would recommend a site called Rokslide.com


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Rokslide is a great resource and if you want to hear about gear, there are a lot of podcasts out there about western hunting gear such as Back Country Hunter and the Gritty Bowmen. 

At 24 years old and about to graduate school, I'm planning on doing an OTC hunt in CO or ID in 2017 for sure, and possibly a cow hunt in WY with a cousin who is an experienced elk hunter next September.

I started out by, over the past 6 months, spreading out gear purchases and the only major gear I have left is a good pair of boots. Trekking poles, game bags, emergency kit, etc. are the minor things I have left to get.

I haven't even started researching a unit for an OTC tag, but have a decent idea where to start and what to look for because of reading hours worth of posts on Rokslide.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

All good advice. If you first hunt is DIY keep your expectations low and you won't be disappointed. If you can afford a guided hunt for your first outing and have even a moderately experienced guide you will shorten the learning curve tremendously. FM


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> M
> Don't wait to draw a premium tag, find a state with good elk numbers and OTC tags available. I'm assuming you're wanting to archery hunt in which case a multitude of options are available to you.


This was my advise. I had no previous elk hunting experience prior to this year and we were able to have some great encounters and a great trip with a DIY, OTC tag.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

There are so many levels to your question that it is hard to pin point what to start with. I'll assume archery?

I always ask the question "How many times do you want to go out West?" then "How old are you and how good of shape?" 

If you really only want to go out once or twice, save some money up, book a hunt on a ranch in NM and shoot a stud! 

If someone is going to get in it for the long haul, hoping to go every year and some years going twice, then the plan is totally different. I'm in it for the long haul, so I started applying ~10 years ago building points for all species in just about every state. I apply for over 45 different tags in 14 states. Trying to keep that straight will make your head spin! It took me several years to build up to that as well.


I'd suspect most guys are in the middle of those two scenarios. With that said, I'd build points in WY (2-6 year plan) and AZ (5-10 year plan) every year, hunt ID or CO OTC to build experience and confidence while you are building points for a chance at a true "trophy". Then I'd apply for great units in NM as their draw is pure random and if you hit, you can hire a guide after the fact if your confidence level isn't there yet. I drew the Gila my first time ever applying for a western tag, hired a guide and have been hooked ever since.

Keep in mind, you don't have to be in a "great" unit to have an opportunity at a solid bull. The bull I killed this year isn't really any different size wise than the one I stuck last year. OTC units have some solid bulls, they are just a little harder to find.

If you really want to do this, I'd suggest you go buy your WY elk point right now and then start looking at your future plans.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Huntmaster143 said:


> If you really want to do this, I'd suggest you go buy your WY elk point right now and then start looking at your future plans.



I just bought mine! 
https://wgfoapps.wyo.gov/elsapplication/ELSWelcome.aspx


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> I just bought mine!


Unfortunately it won't let me buy one...

If we didn't burn them on a general unit first, after a few years we would have enough points to draw my unit again as a group. I think I have enough spots figured out now...


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

choad said:


> Seriously, it's not that tough of a hunt. If qdmaman can do it anyone can. If you knew how many whitetails that guy wounds you would be shocked. He has suckered you just like he has suckered his followers



Wow, you have a whole 9 posts, 1/2 of which are aimed at qdmaman....that speaks more about you than him. If you got a beef air it somewhere else.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

For the OP, the advice above about looking at the success rates for a given state in a given area is where you would start. Colorado where I hunt has the highest elk population but that does not necessarily translate to high success or an abundance of trophy bulls. Initially I would look for units with decent success and public land with OTC tags, build your experience there. All the while you are building preference points for the area you want to ultimately end up hunting for a trophy.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for all this info, I am trying to plan something next year. My friend and I are looking to go out west next year, I have not hunted out west at all. Closest I have gotten is Missouri whitetail, and my friend has hunted elk once with a guide in New Mexico. I will continue to monitor this post throughout the year. If anyone thinks of any additional info please post. Do you guys think its best to jump right into elk? or would it be better to take a trip or two out there after antelope or mule deer to get acquainted to the west? Thanks all


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Huntmaster143 said:


> If we didn't burn them on a general unit first, after a few years we would have enough points to draw my unit again as a group. I think I have enough spots figured out now...


Count me in on the group Scott!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting18 said:


> Do you guys think its best to jump right into elk? or would it be better to take a trip or two out there after antelope or mule deer to get acquainted to the west? Thanks all


My trip out in 2012 was originally for mule deer and elk would be an afterthought, that changed 15 minutes after landing in camp when elk crossed the ridgeline above camp, I never thought about mule deer hunting afterward.
Antelope hunting is an entirely different game than elk or mule deer and mule deer don't give you the interaction (bugling) that elk do, they all have their appeal but elk is the ultimate, IMO. Go for it and know that you will learn a ton along the way and make plenty of mistakes, the mistakes are made more palatable by the intense action you'll experience.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Did you elk hunt before moving to mi ?


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree with Tony's assessment. Unless you spot and stalk antelope, you hunt them just the same as whitetails. Mule deer hunting is much more spotting and then stalking. Elk hunting is like hunting 700 lb turkeys in the mountains with your mouth closed the entire time...

It's addicting and a blast no matter how many elk you find. Jump in feet first and you will figure it out.

The only thing I'd add, is pick a unit that is not super high in elevation or is mostly wilderness. Get in a unit that will allow you to be very mobile and keep moving until you find elk. Blow them out, go find more!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bounty hunter said:


> Did you elk hunt before moving to mi ?


Is this question for me?
I'm originally from Michigan, born and raised, and only lived in Idaho for 2 years my Sophomore and Junior years of high school, when I chose to go live with my Dad, ended up coming home to graduate with my homies. 
We lived on a mega farm that raised potatoes, beer barley, and alfalfa so hunting seasons were busy with harvest, so no, I never made it out hunting when I lived there.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks for all this info, I am trying to plan something next year. My friend and I are looking to go out west next year, I have not hunted out west at all. Closest I have gotten is Missouri whitetail, and my friend has hunted elk once with a guide in New Mexico. I will continue to monitor this post throughout the year. If anyone thinks of any additional info please post. Do you guys think its best to jump right into elk? or would it be better to take a trip or two out there after antelope or mule deer to get acquainted to the west? Thanks all


One more thing, if elk is your beast...feed the monster! If you tap dance in to elk hunting you'll never be satisfied, IMO. Go for it and never look back!
I can't imagine anything comparing to it for the intensity and physical demands, before, during, and after the kill.
I took a week off from training when I got home and will lace up the running shoes at lunchtime today in preparation for next year. Elk hunting consumes you, or at least me anyway.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> I took a week off from training when I got home


Slacker!! :evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> My trip out in 2012 was originally for mule deer and elk would be an afterthought, that changed 15 minutes after landing in camp when elk crossed the ridgeline above camp, I never thought about mule deer hunting afterward.
> Antelope hunting is an entirely different game than elk or mule deer and mule deer don't give you the interaction (bugling) that elk do, they all have their appeal but elk is the ultimate, IMO. Go for it and know that you will learn a ton along the way and make plenty of mistakes, the mistakes are made more palatable by the intense action you'll experience.



Thanks QDMAMAN


----------



## Walleyed Ty (Apr 24, 2000)

Thanks so much for the replies guys. Sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread until now, but I've been down state on business all week.

I guess step 1 = "start googling sh1t" and figure out what/where/when/how/why/how first and then worry about applying and prepping. I seriously just don't know how much I don't know yet. This is at least a start.

Thanks again!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll throw in a third plug for the rokslide forum. Great resource for western hunting


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Rokslide is great for gear info, but for archery hunting elk or any big game, Bowsite is hard to beat.

Good luck on your journey and don't be afraid to reach out.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks QDMAMAN


Good read if you're interested.
http://blog.eastmans.com/do-you-have-enough-experience/


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Huntmaster143 said:


> There are so many levels to your question that it is hard to pin point what to start with. I'll assume archery?
> 
> I always ask the question "How many times do you want to go out West?" then "How old are you and how good of shape?"
> 
> ...


The above is rock solid advice for getting into elk hunting, or any other big game hunting out west. 

I've taken a similar path and had some incredible hunts out west! I would hunt CO OTC and apply like crazy for multiple species in multiple states. My record was applying for (23) hunts in one year...then we had two boys and I had to cut way back. This year I applied for only (8) hunts/points in (4) states. I've drawn two OIL tags-a mountain goat in WY and a Valle Vidal elk tag in NM. Both tags were the 1st time I applied for that species in each state. The year immediately following my VV tag I drew a Gila elk tag too.

You can't draw if you don't get in the game. 

Be forewarned that point creep will cost you $$$ and pi$$ you off too. I have (22) elk points in CO I'm probably 7-10 years from drawing the hunt I want. :-(

Get in the game and draw some tags.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I've drawn two OIL tags-a mountain goat in WY and a Valle Vidal elk tag in NM.


Funny how many OIL hunts you can go on if you set your mind to it! My buddy just killed his second bighorn sheep in WY (resident) with 22 year gap.

Any pics of your goat?


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was looking at some rifles last night as the person I will be going with next year want to hunt with a rifle.. Holy cow are those things expensive. I think ill be using the old 30.06 I got from my grandpa. By the time I bought a new rifle and put a good scope on it I could almost double the price of my hunt....


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hunting18 said:


> I think ill be using the old 30.06 I got from my grandpa


The 30.06 has killed more western game than any other caliber in time I'd guess. Site it in, know where it shoots and you will do just fine. Use a good bullet.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> I was looking at some rifles last night as the person I will be going with next year want to hunt with a rifle.. Holy cow are those things expensive. I think ill be using the old 30.06 I got from my grandpa. By the time I bought a new rifle and put a good scope on it I could almost double the price of my hunt....





Huntmaster143 said:


> The 30.06 has killed more western game than any other caliber in time I'd guess. Site it in, know where it shoots and you will do just fine. Use a good bullet.


Agree. I've been out west 3 times for antelope and mule deer and I've only taken my 30-.06. At 300 yards with a 200 yard zero a 30-.06, 270 and 300 win mag are all within 1.5 inches of each other on the target based on ballistics. My effective range with any gun is not much beyond that.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was not implying that the 30.06 was insufficient for out west, I was just hoping to have a reason to pick up a new Rifle.....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Funny how many OIL hunts you can go on if you set your mind to it! My buddy just killed his second bighorn sheep in WY (resident) with 22 year gap.
> 
> Any pics of your goat?












Here ya go...


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice goat! Looks like a nice long coat.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 193489
> 
> 
> Here ya go...



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanx! I have him mounted right next to my black bear for color contrast.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Thanx! I have him mounted right next to my black bear for color contrast.


Ya know, I could sit in that room and listen to every detail of every hunt, with perhaps.... A cold beverage.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ya know, I could sit in that room and listen to every detail of every hunt, with perhaps.... A cold beverage.


Just make sure it is an open invite...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ya know, I could sit in that room and listen to every detail of every hunt, with perhaps.... A cold beverage.





Huntmaster143 said:


> Just make sure it is an open invite...


It wouldn't be the first time, or the last, that a hunting story has been told in my trophy room while enjoying a "few" cold beverages. 

Here's a pic of my other OIL tag success. My Valle Vidal elk in NM:









The moral of the story...apply early, apply often, draw OOS tags and have fun shooting western big game!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> It wouldn't be the first time, or the last, that a hunting story has been told in my trophy room while enjoying a "few" cold beverages.
> 
> Here's a pic of my other OIL tag success. My Valle Vidal elk in NM:
> 
> ...



Dandy!
What's the status of your UP deer camp?


----------

